# What makes a good coach?



## Andrew Green (Apr 13, 2006)

This could apply to everyone I suppose, not just MMA.  But since sifu/sensei/coach can carry different expectations, I decided to plop it here 

But what makes a good coach?

What about a person makes you say, "I want my kids to train with this person"?


I'd say things like honesty, playfulness, protecting them (Is this person going to let anyone train?  Even people that are not "safe" for whatever reason?), A recognition that other things take priotiy (and Should)... hey wait, I asked, the rest of y'all answer up now!


----------



## RoninPimp (Apr 13, 2006)

Technical knowledge and teaching ability. The more of both the better.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 13, 2006)

RoninPimp said:
			
		

> Technical knowledge and teaching ability. The more of both the better.




So a good communicator, who can get the practitioners to move and learn and grow, by learning the technical knowledge of the coach. I like that.


----------



## bydand (Apr 13, 2006)

I think a coach can take a complex/technical move or even idea and break it down into pieces that whatever level the student, they can understand it.  *To do that they have to have great technical skills themselves.  *

A good coach can do the same thing, but makes it  seem simple.   Not just in the presentation itself, but also when you try it for yourself.  Sure it is going to take a ton of work to get it "right" but the basics are presented so they are easy to remember.

And IMHO a truely great coach can do the above while exuding an aura of having fun at the same time, and everyone in the class also.  The feeling of training sure, but also a lack of self-conscience in trying something new.  The "sure I stink now, but, even Sensei did when he was at this level, because he *just* said this was hard for him also."

I happen to be one of the lucky ones and have a GREAT coach/sensei.  Every class is structured, disciplened, fast moving, and FUN.  Makes it so everybody cannot wait for the next class, and is why after some of the 1 1/2 hour classes people stick around for another hour, or two, or three to work together.  I think the most telling is his constant ear-to-ear smile when leading a class, and the exuberant "God, I just love this!" that comes out at least once a class from him.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Apr 13, 2006)

RoninPimp said:
			
		

> Technical knowledge and teaching ability. The more of both the better.



I think these are essential attributes. You definitely have to have both, and hopefully alot of both. Either one without the other falls short.


----------



## stickarts (Apr 13, 2006)

knowledge, good communicator, know when to lead and when to push, acts in best interest of student, can get good results with many different types of people, trustworthy, and sets a good example!


----------



## rutherford (Apr 13, 2006)

Adding to the great points above: Somebody who inspires you to always reach for the next level of performance.

Since this is the MMA forum, it's also good to have a coach who can make ringside strategy adjustments based on how the fight is going.  In some camps, this is often a different person than the training coach(es).


----------



## stickarts (Apr 13, 2006)

rutherford said:
			
		

> Adding to the great points above: Somebody who inspires you to always reach for the next level of performance.
> 
> Since this is the MMA forum, it's also good to have a coach who can make ringside strategy adjustments based on how the fight is going. In some camps, this is often a different person than the training coach(es).


 
great points! Some of my coaches helped me to do things i didn't feel i could accomplish! And come to think of it, i have tried to do the same with my students!


----------



## Eternal Beginner (Apr 13, 2006)

Skill and ability to teach is the most basic answer.

The complicated answer goes into all kinds of intangibles like intention, maturity, ego, people skills, "big picture" thinking, etc. , etc.

Secret is to find someone who suits you.  Not every coach will mesh with every player and to get the best out of yourself you need to be able to trust your coach (not necessarily like them).  

Don't force square pegs into round holes...a good coach will know that and not try to force people into what they want, but be able to develop them in their own way.  If the coach can only deal with yes-men and can't deal with challenge then he/she is not a good coach.


----------



## Aqua4ever (Apr 14, 2006)

For me at least:
A good coach is someone who knows your limits, and will consistantly push you too them, and just a little bit past when He/She knows you're ready for it
A good coach is someone who's not afraid (buisness/ego wise) too tell you you're under or over training and work to correct the problem
A good coach is someone who will work with you to achieve your goals
A good coach is someone who realizes that his goals for you and your goals for you may not be identical, and finds a middle ground
A good coach is Kind, firm, respectful and honest.
That's what I feel is a "good" coach
Aqua


----------



## Marvin (Apr 17, 2006)

A good coach honors the learning process, s/he can see and allow for different individuals to get better at their own respective games, not just make a gym full of clones. A good coach lets his people experiment on their own and is waiting in the background if they need help. A good coach should also be a voracious researcher, trying to stay up to date on all the training innovations whatever they may be strength and conditioning or better/ more efficient techniques. A coach should love his job!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 17, 2006)

Marvin said:
			
		

> A good coach honors the learning process, s/he can see and allow for different individuals to get better at their own respective games, not just make a gym full of clones. A good coach lets his people experiment on their own and is waiting in the background if they need help. A good coach should also be a voracious researcher, trying to stay up to date on all the training innovations whatever they may be strength and conditioning or better/ more efficient techniques. A coach should love his job!



Nice points.


----------



## ace (Apr 20, 2006)

Above all trust. I have to trust my Coach will push me when
IM getting lazy. I have to respect what they say & how they teach/coach. 
An open mind is another quality I feel my coach needs.
No one has all the answers so searching for info & passing it on.
Also being able to adapt their knowledge to different type of people.
I have been fortunate to have a few good coaches.


----------



## Hand Sword (Apr 21, 2006)

One who gets and keeps your attention. 
One who makes you feel comfortable.
One that gets the most out of you.


----------

